# Thermographie / Wärmebildkamera



## knorpe (22 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Wärmebildkamera um meine Schaltschränke zu prüfen und zu bewerten.
Wir haben eine in der Firma (Testo BJ 2009) die Ihren Job schon über Jahre gut macht. 
Diese muss aber immer mühsam zwischen den Abteilungen getauscht werden.

Ich möchte diese auch unseren Technikern rund um die Welt mitgeben für Neuinstallationen bzw. Servicetätigkeiten.

Also die Anforderung wäre klein, günstig (aber nicht billig - da ich davon ca. 8 Stück bräuchte) und leicht zu bedienen.

Hat z.B wer Erfahrung mit den kleinen Fluke?
https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/warm...VGcayCh2_dghSEAYYASABEgJWzPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Die 150°C wären für den Schaltschrank genug - aber wenn ich mal eine Heizung messen möchte (bis 350°C) wird es dann wieder zu wenig..

Mit was arbeitet ihr? Vorteile & Nachteile bzw. was muss ich beachten?

DANKE
MfG
knorpe


----------



## Hesse (22 Mai 2020)

Ich habe das Handy 
https://www.catphones.com/de-de/cat-s61-smartphone/
  für mal eben schnell ganz brauchbar ….
  Als Handy aber etwas zu groß   vor allem dann, wenn es in die privat Hose soll


----------



## nade (22 Mai 2020)

Also in meiner Firma ist auch eine kleine Fluke. Persönlich nutze ich aber mein Handy. Cat s61. Hatte vorher auch schon so Ansteckcameras die für erste Diagnosen nicht schlecht waren. Die hier am Cat ist aber für das was ich bisher gebraucht habe Recht gut. Hier Mal ein paar Bilder dazu vom Cat. Kostet dann etwas um die 800e. Immer dabei und mit dualsim bestimmt auch nicht schlecht für Auslandseinsätze. Dann eben nur leider den Zusatz Speicher Platz für Micro SD verloren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## knorpe (22 Mai 2020)

Danke - aber das mit den CAT Handy´s kriege ich im Konzern sicherlich nicht durch.
Die bekommen Ihre Handys gratis vom Provider - und da nur Samsung.

Es wird auch nicht jeder einen Kamera bekommen sondern nur 5-6 Kameras für ca. 15 Techniker.
Zumindest am Anfang.
wäre halt interessant ob sowas nur eine Spielerei ist oder man wirklich etwas damit erfassen kann.

mfG
knorpe


----------



## nade (22 Mai 2020)

Gut die Fluke ist bei uns schon ne ältere version, für gerade Mal so sicher in ähnlicher Preisklasse brauchbar. Für Bilder speichern mit muss allerdings die Software nochmal extra gekauft werden. Also zum dokumentieren was an Mangel bzw nicht Mangel hinterlegt werden soll oder halt ausgedruckt werden. Ansonst seek thermal compakt. Bei Reichelt für 300. Ansteckadapter für Android oder angefressen Obst. Damit hab ich angefangen. Für ans Handy oder Tablet auch eine günstige und nicht grosse Variante. Davon hab mich ich nur leider keine Bilder mehr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 Mai 2020)

Optris hat auch ganz gute IR-Kameras, aber ob die ins Budget passen? Ansonsten gibt es von FLIR auch kleinere Modelle für unter 1000 €.


----------



## MFreiberger (22 Mai 2020)

Moin knorpe,



knorpe schrieb:


> Danke - aber das mit den CAT Handy´s kriege ich im Konzern sicherlich nicht durch.
> Die bekommen Ihre Handys gratis vom Provider - und da nur Samsung.
> 
> Es wird auch nicht jeder einen Kamera bekommen sondern nur 5-6 Kameras für ca. 15 Techniker.
> ...



Das ist eigentlich schade. Wir haben unsere Servicetechniker komplett mit S61 ausgestattet. Genau wegen der IR-Kamera. Die °C-Angabe ist zwar nicht genau, aber man kann sehr gut Unterschiede ausmachen zwischen einem verschlissenen und einem neuen Lager...

Außerdem kann man die Bilder dann direkt an das Büro verschicken u.s.w.

Vielleicht doch mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag im Konzern etwas Wert?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## knorpe (22 Mai 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin knorpe,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da haben wir ganz eigene Regeln. Da bekomme ich noch eher einen Aufsatz fürs Handy/Tablett durch.
Wie überall gilt - das was man nicht sehen kann ist nix Wert. Gilt für Strom und Quellcode ;-)


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Mai 2020)

Servus,

wir haben dieses Flir-Gerät in der Instandhaltung im Einsatz:
https://www.flir.de/products/tg165/

Bewährt sich ganz gut, Bildqualität könnte besser sein.
Bilder lassen sich auf SD-Karte speichern. Akku hält wirklich lange.
Robust ist das Teil auf jeden Fall. Soll Stürze aus 2m Höhe aushalten, wurde aber noch nicht getestet


----------



## Kabeläffle (22 Mai 2020)

Folgendes Model haben wir für die Thermografie:
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/seek-the...-240-pixel-15-hz-integrierte-led-1497675.html
  Seit wir die Kamera haben, werden die Kontrollen sogar gerne gemacht. 

  Sollte eine zweites Gerät angeschafft werden, würde ich dennoch auf folgendes wechseln:
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/seek-the...0-bis-330-c-320-x-240-pixel-9-hz-1761227.html
  Die Bilder per WLAN zu exportieren wäre angenehm.
  Der größere Vorteil wäre aber die zusätzliche normale Kamera.


----------



## Cassandra (23 Mai 2020)

knorpe schrieb:


> ...wäre halt interessant ob sowas nur eine Spielerei ist oder man wirklich etwas damit erfassen kann.



 „Sowas“ sollte man erst in Erwägung ziehen, wenn die IR-Kamera auch ihren Zweck erfüllt.


 *Technische Daten vom Digitalmultimeter PCE-HDM 20*   Temperaturmessung mit Wärmebildkamera   Abtastrate *3* x pro Sekunde   Sichtfeld (FOV)   21 ° x 21 °C / 0,5 m   räumliche Auflösung (IFOV)   4,53 mrad   Auflösung Infrarotkamera *80 x 80* Pixel   thermische Empfindlichkeit / NETD   <0,1 °C bei +30 °C / *100 mK*
 
  Den technischen Daten nach, ist das eindeutig ein „Spielzeug“.
  Die Auflösung von 80x80 Pixel liegen näher an einem Thermometer, als an einer Kamera…

  Ich fand folgendes Dokument recht hilfreich:
http://www.flirmedia.com/MMC/THG/Brochures/T820325/T820325_DE.pdf

  Leider war dann der Verweiß auf das weiterführende Dokument ein Reinfall.
  Das „Eigenlob“ über die „Kundenberichte“ ist nur schwer zu ertragen… :sb5:
http://www.flirmedia.com/MMC/THG/Brochures/T820483/T820483_DE.pdf


----------



## knorpe (25 Mai 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Folgendes Model haben wir für die Thermografie:
> https://www.conrad.de/de/p/seek-the...-240-pixel-15-hz-integrierte-led-1497675.html
> Seit wir die Kamera haben, werden die Kontrollen sogar gerne gemacht.
> 
> ...



Danke - das sieht schon mal sehr nett aus.
Kompakt und auch Preislich in den Bereich den ich mir vorgestellt habe.

lg


----------



## knorpe (25 Mai 2020)

unsere von 2009 ist auch ned wirklich besser 
aber du hast natürlich recht - hört sich nach spielzeug an


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 Mai 2020)

Ich hab auch das CAT61 Handy.
Thermografische Auswertung ist Einwandfrei..


----------



## Hesse (26 Mai 2020)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das CAT61 Handy.


  Bin doch überrascht dass es doch schon einige von uns haben …
  Das gibt es auch beim Rahmenvertrag wenn man mit dem Provider redet Preiswerter,
  zwar nicht gerade für lau  wie die Samsungs. Wir haben keine 200€ draufbezahlt.
  Ich hatte auch schon den Vorgänger S60.


----------



## PN/DP (26 Mai 2020)

Das CAT S61 gibt es auch bei .T... zum Vertrag
https://geschaeftskunden.telekom.de/mobilfunk/produkt/cat-s61-premium-bundle
(https://geschaeftskunden.telekom.de/mobilfunk/smartphones-und-handys/alle-smartphones)

Harald


----------



## Hesse (26 Mai 2020)

Ich denke schneller kann man einen defekten Sensor, der einen Kurzschluss auf den 24V macht nicht finden …. Schneller als zum Auto gelaufen …
Das S61 hat mann dann in der Hosentasche ...


----------



## Ike (8 September 2020)

Vielen Dank, Kabeläffle. Hilfreiche Informationen für mich.


----------

